# Step by Step Guide Cisco 857 adsl firmware upgrade



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi I was hoping someone might be able to help me with a step by step guide to updating the adsl firmware on cisco 857 router. I have found some guides including the one on ciscos site but it even that is a little too vague as I am not really familliar with cisco. I have upgraded my adsl coonection to 2+ and it is not holding sync, basically drops out every 2 hours and the person who installed the router is unavailable and told me it would be fine with adsl 2 but it is obviously not. Your help would be really appreciated


----------

